# IEC Age Limit For Australians



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Will Canada follow suit for Australian citizens as for New Zealand, upping the age limit from 30 to 35.

Kiwis Up To The Age of 35 Can Do It #Canada | Working Holiday Visa Guide

Im 31...although my IEC WHV has been approved and is valid until the 28th Feb (would be the day i have to leave Australia by) but due to a couple of family deaths  i have had to watch my visa count down the day and waste away 

Ive look on the net everywhere and cant see if Canada will do the same for Australians wanting to go to Canada on the IEC WHV.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Nobody here can answer that, only the government can.


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

I mean if anyone has heard anything on the grapevine perhaps.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

GRETZKY427 said:


> I mean if anyone has heard anything on the grapevine perhaps.



The grapevine would be nothing but unsubstantiated rumours.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

It's a reciprocal agreement between both governments... Contact your local MP about allowing Canadians to do working holidays in Australia until they are 35.


----------

